# A couple of jigs for Bj to make



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciXplz3SrMk&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO2A3wz808c


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

That guy took his pocket protector out for the video. I would need to go back to college just to learn how to make those. Is this all about Harry calling Bj out with some kind of jig building throw down?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would say that's a big 10-4.
I think we have a good old fashioned wood workers throw down in the making here ! 
Both y'all can send the final products to my house for "testing" if you like ? LOL !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gap_308 said:


> That guy took his pocket protector out for the video. I would need to go back to college just to learn how to make those. Is this all about Harry calling Bj out with some kind of jig building throw down?


Nah, I just wanted Bj's opinion, the reason he hasn't responded yet may be because he's waiting a few days 'till both jigs are finished THEN we will have his answer!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Bobj3 has previously stated that he doesn't care much for that guys style of jigs.
I just spent some time looking at the 'woodgears' site and have to say that the guy has a lot of talent in a lot of different fields.
Reading about him and his family was really interesting. I discovered that the inspiration for his slot mortiser came from an old euro combo machine his dad had which had a similar mortise machine on the side.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If nothing else, Bj's mind a working. I think it will only be a short time and He will have one completed, and with a small update to improve it in someway.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

OK I looked at those videos, and I want to know where the heck do these people get that much free time to make things like that???? :blink:

Heck I am lucky if I get maybe 2 hours a day and one 6 hour day on the weekend. Any more then that and the ever growing honey do list starts getting longer and longer and longer.... well you get the idea. :jester:

Cool jig but I don't do that many mortise and tennons... yet, and the mortising machine I bought at a yard sale will be good enough for me; for the tennons I'm thinking about getting the jig at rockler since I have $20.00 coupon that expires on the 29th.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

No question the man has 2 good ideas and both provide fast and accurate operations.

I've always had a bit of difficulty getting a perfect tenon, cut it and it's too big, breath on it and it's too small, although I've always accepted a "slippery tenon". The Delta tenon jig lacks refinement in the threaded elevator rod and the ruler, if you loosen the lock too much the movement is sloppier.

The wooden tenon jig does have the convenience of a built in DI

Considering I already have dial indicators, calipers and 2 Delta tenon jigs I can avoid the fabrication of the wooden tenon jig and measure off the edge of the Delta for precise tenons.

I don't do mortises often, if I did I'd buy a Jet or Delta jig they have a 4+ to 5" stroke. My DP only does 3". Try and find a 3/4"X21/2" straight bit


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> Bobj3 has previously stated that he doesn't care much for that guys style of jigs.
> I just spent some time looking at the 'woodgears' site and have to say that the guy has a lot of talent in a lot of different fields.
> Reading about him and his family was really interesting. I discovered that the inspiration for his slot mortiser came from an old euro combo machine his dad had which had a similar mortise machine on the side.


Thanks for pointing me to that, Gav. I know the village he came from in Germany. I went out for a while with a girl there ! I was living in London at the time and have happy memories of flights into Zurich on Friday nights, followed by the train to Lindau, where she would pick me up to take us to Wangen. I used to know a lot of people in Lindau. 
Funnily enough, there is another Wangen in Switzerland, just North of Zurich, where the family of another girl I'm still in touch with have their farm. I went to her wedding there. She was my secretary when I worked in Geneva.

Sorry for getting off topic !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I have been playing with it for about a week now, but I'm using the Horiz.router table setup  the router will not move just the table base.X,Y,Z thing..I play with the gear shift thing but it's a bit lame, more test runs 1st. 


============




harrysin said:


> Nah, I just wanted Bj's opinion, the reason he hasn't responded yet may be because he's waiting a few days 'till both jigs are finished THEN we will have his answer!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that we don't mind the wait Bob knowing that the result will be worth the wait. After seeing the video, I immediately thought of your horizontal router/s.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, I'm watching this one too!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Both videos are really sweet, Harry. Thanks for posting them.
I wonder if he can get tenon thickness accuracy with just the mortise jig. Looks like he could. Would eliminate the need for the saw procedure. 
Very inspirational.
Gene


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Gene,
Just as accurate with a TS without building the jig in the vid.
A DI with a magnet base locked to the left and -0- to the TS blade


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Check out the links in this post  you will see the machine..that he copied..more or less 

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/19212-beadlock-pro-loose-tenon-jig.html

======


----------

